# Pundamilia Nyererei 'Mwanza Gulf'



## agiversonjr (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello everyone, just wanted to throw a pic up of my F1 male Pundamilia Nyererie "Mwanza Gulf (Bay).
I am trying to get them CARES registered (waiting for them to contact me back)
I was wondering if anyone could verify that they are in fact Mwanza Gulf variant, and just general comments.
Also, they have bred and I have a bunch of fry!
Thanks for looking!


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

I cant verify for you but I can say that that fish is nicely colored up! awesome.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi it's quite hard to say at this stage, because, the fish seems not to be in full colors, try to look at the many pix that show this ligneage on internet if yur fish looks the same, if he really looks different then yu know. 
xris


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Mwanza gulf consists of many locations of nyererei and from the examples i have seen may be a collection from more than one. 
The Paralabidochromis sauvagei (rock kribebsis) Mwanza is a mix from 2 very similar location, for this reason without a more specific collection info should not be considered for such conservation efforts.
This is just my opinion and i'm sure others will disagree :wink: :thumb:


----------

